# Coolermaster Seidon 120V Temps in Ordnung ?



## matteo92 (12. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute,

habe seit kurzem mein neuse Mini-ITX System am laufen. Hatt auch wunderbar alles funktioniert.
Ein Xeon E3-1230V3 wird von einer CM Seidon 120V mit verbautem Enermax Twister Pressure gekühlt.
Nun steigen die Temps z.B. bei Battlefield 4 bis auf 70 Grad und bei COH2 bis auf 61 Grad was mir jedoch sehr Hoch erscheint. Ich weiss das die Temps ungefährlich sind jedoch hatte ich mir von einer WaKü mehr erhofft als mit meiner Luftkühlung.

Jemand hier mit einer Seidon der mir diese Temps bestätigen kann ?


----------



## matteo92 (14. Juli 2014)

Niemand?


----------



## Lolm@n (14. Juli 2014)

Sie sind schon eher hoch.... 
Jedoch sollte man von einer AIO Wakü keine Wunder erwarten...

Ich würde WLP, Richtung des Lüfters, Sitz des Kühlkörpers kontrolieren


----------



## stevie4one (14. Juli 2014)

Du betreibst ein Mini-ITX System vermutlich in einem Mini-ITX Gehäuse, mit einem Xeon E3 1230V3 bei Nutzung einer Einsteiger-Kompakt-Wakü und einer GTX 770 und wunderst dich über 70 Grad bei BF4? Aus meiner Sicht alles normal. Zum einen sind derart kleine Gehäuse nicht unbedingt einfach zu kühlen, zum anderen sind kompakte Wakü´s (und auch nur ein Single 120er) keine Wunderdinger ....


----------



## Lolm@n (14. Juli 2014)

stevie4one schrieb:


> Du betreibst ein Mini-ITX System vermutlich in einem Mini-ITX Gehäuse, mit einem Xeon E3 1230V3 bei Nutzung einer Einsteiger-Kompakt-Wakü und einer GTX 770 und wunderst dich über 70 Grad bei BF4? Aus meiner Sicht alles normal. Zum einen sind derart kleine Gehäuse nicht unbedingt einfach zu kühlen, zum anderen sind kompakte Wakü´s (und auch nur ein Single 120er) keine Wunderdinger ....


 
Jedoch sollte man je nach gehäuse und Ausrichtung des Lüfters, sowie perfektem sitz des Kühlers, doch ein wenig mehr herausholen können als 70 Grad bei einem CPU mit 80W TDP der nicht einmal übertaktet ist. 

PS: Vllt wäre undervolting auch noch eine gute Idee


----------



## stevie4one (15. Juli 2014)

Er kühlt aber nicht nur die CPU mit der Seidon. In dem kleinen Mini-ITX Gehäuse hängt der Single-Radi vermutlich am Heck - ausblasend. Hinzu kommt eine Custom GTX770, welche ihre ganze Abwärme im Gehäuse verteilt. Diese erwärmte Luft wird auch von der Kompakt-Wakü angesaugt und durch die Lamellen des Radi geblasen. Damit ist die Kühlleistung der Seidon schon vorbelastet (und nicht zuletzt kostet das Teil gerade mal um 40€).

Auch nicht zu vernachlässigen ist der Tausch des Lüfters, gegen ein schwächeres Modell, damit ergibt sich m.M.n. ein ebenfalls schlechteres Kühlerergebnis.

Original Coolermaster
600~2400 RPM (PWM)
19.17 ~ 86.15 CFM
0.31 ~ 4.16 mm-H2O

Enermax Twister Pressure
Ultra Silent Mode
500 ~ 1.200 RPM (PWM)
26,77 ~ 55,62 CFM
0,673 ~ 1,709 mm-H2O

Silent Mode
500 ~ 1.500 RPM (PWM)
26,77 ~ 69,53 CFM
0,673 ~ 2,679 mm-H2O

Performance Mode
500 ~ 1.800 RPM (PWM)
26,77 ~ 79,96 CFM
0,673 ~ 3,845 mm-H2O


----------



## Flexsist (15. Juli 2014)

@ *matteo92*

Wenn du alles unterprüft hast wie *Lolm@n* sagt und alles IO ist, versuchs mal mit einem zweiten Lüfter am Radiator, wenns sein muss auch von aussen dran bretzeln (Achtung! Auf die Schrauben achten, größe, länge & Gewinde, zur not mach jeden Lüfter nur mit zwei Schrauben überkreuzt fest). Wenn du Platz im Case hast und dich nicht scheust dort Lüfteröffnungen rein zu flexen (wenn du die Möglichkeit dazu hast), mach oben noch ein oder zwei 120er Öffnungen rein, und lass da Lüfter raus pusten, dann kannst du die Lüfter am Radi drehen und Kaltluft ansaugen, die warme Luft sollte dann sofort nach oben aus dem Case wieder abgeführt werden.

Ach ja, die Lüfter müssen dann auch nicht nackt da rum hängen bzw raus gucken, es gibt schöne Staubfilter in fast allen erdenklichen Varianten die man dafür zweckentfremden könnte.  Oder Radiatorblenden würden auch gehen.

MfG


----------

